

View Issue/Pull Request Buttons for Gmail - mastahyeti
https://github.com/blog/1891-view-issue-pull-request-buttons-for-gmail

======
bradleybuda
We set this up for Meldium a little while ago and our customers _love_ it. We
wrote up a HOWTO here: [http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/5/19/setting-up-
gmail-inbo...](http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/5/19/setting-up-gmail-inbox-
actions)

~~~
fredsters_s
As did we at Rainforest! It's a nice little detail and a pretty easy hack:
[https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-04-24-howto-gmail-
action-...](https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-04-24-howto-gmail-action-
integration/)

------
krat0sprakhar
So thats what those are! I started noticing these buttons last week with my
subscriptions. Looks like Mailchimp wrote a blog post about it too -
[http://blog.mailchimp.com/gmails-inbox-actions-work-with-
mai...](http://blog.mailchimp.com/gmails-inbox-actions-work-with-mailchimp/)

------
jtokoph
Before you start implementing this for your own services, make sure you meet
the guidelines[1] for being approved by Google. Specifically, you must have a
history of sending hundreds of emails a day to gmail users.

This isn't for small projects (yet, at least).

[1] [https://developers.google.com/gmail/actions/registering-
with...](https://developers.google.com/gmail/actions/registering-with-google)

